# .jar - Datei erzeugen (Was beachten?)



## geisi (25. Jan 2006)

habe mir eine Datenbankanwendung geschrieben. habe mir dafür die mysql_connector.jar in die libraries eingebunden. wenn ich die anwendung mit den netbeans starte, funktioniert alles wunderbar. wenn ich aber die .jar datei starte, können die driver nicht gefunden werden, was muss ich dazu machen? 

PS:
  habe aber folgendes schon gemacht:

```
import org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver;
```


----------



## Campino (25. Jan 2006)

ist die mysql_connector.jar in einem Verzeichnis wo das JRE sucht? Oder in einem, wo Netbeans sucht?


----------



## geisi (2. Feb 2006)

keine ahnung! woran sieht man das?


----------

